

Apple’s Grip on Metal Chassis Supplies Leaves Ultrabook Makers Scrambling - hef19898
http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2012/07/apple-metal-chassis-domination/

======
hef19898
And here the link to what seems to be the original story:

[http://www.digitimes.com/news/a20120625PD221.html?mod=3&...](http://www.digitimes.com/news/a20120625PD221.html?mod=3&q=APPLE)

